# NON-Smart FHD TV - MAX budget 45k - min 32 inch



## itsmeharsh (Jul 22, 2014)

*NON-Smart TV - MAX budget 50k - min 32 inch*

i have edited whole post as my requirements have changed a bit and there is now a questionnaire available for tv/monitors. so please suggest me a tv as per the following questionnaire:

1. Budget? - 50k max
2. Display type and size? - LED backlit. minimum 32" max 40".
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? - tv. movies.
4. Ports Required? - hdmi, usb
5. Preferred choice of brand? - any good mnc brand (no indian brands)
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? - 
7. Any other info that you want to share. - NON-SMART required. 3D is required. but only passive 3D. also, the tv should support many video formats via the usb playback (like mp4, mkv, avi, etc...)


----------



## kaudey (Jul 22, 2014)

I got Videocon VKC40FH (40 inch) for 33k 2 days ago; meets all of your requirements except the international brand. Pic quality is not bad at all and I get 3 years warranty too


----------



## Minion (Jul 23, 2014)

Sony 32W700B.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Jul 23, 2014)

thank you for suggestions



kaudey said:


> I got Videocon VKC40FH (40 inch) for 33k 2 days ago; meets all of your requirements except the international brand. Pic quality is not bad at all and I get 3 years warranty too



i went to local showroom and saw this model. didnt impress me much. sound was below par. seemed value for money though



Minion said:


> Sony 32W700B.



good features but it is a smart tv. so i'll keep this aside for a while.


----------



## baiju (Jul 23, 2014)

Toshiba P2305 39" TV has good reviews.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Jul 25, 2014)

baiju said:


> Toshiba P2305 39" TV has good reviews.



thank you for suggestion, looks good but this model is unavailable here, so i am unable to check it out...


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 29, 2014)

Have a look a Samsung 32H5100 easily available for 30-32k. You can check out the same model in 40" as well, it costs around 47k or may be less


----------



## itsmeharsh (Jul 30, 2014)

aroraanant said:


> Have a look a Samsung 32H5100 easily available for 30-32k. You can check out the same model in 40" as well, it costs around 47k or may be less



thank you for the suggestion. i will look to check it out.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 1, 2014)

dear all, sorry for changing the op. kindly suggest me a tv as per the questionnaire posted.


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2014)

Lg 32LA6200


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 5, 2014)

Minion said:


> Lg 32LA6200



thank you for the suggestion. it is a smart tv. please tell me if LG 32LA6130 is same as LA6200 but without smart tv?


----------

